# Milan: Mastour ha fallito anche in Olanda. Ed il contratto...



## admin (3 Aprile 2017)

L'ormai ex pseudo talento delle giovanili del Milan, Hachim Mastour, è sempre più un oggetto misterioso. Il giocatore ha fallito anche in Olanda, nello Zwolle, dove ha collezionato appena 150 minuti complessivi di gioco in tutta la stagione. Mastour, con il Milan, ha un contratto in scadenza il prossimo 30 giugno. Cosa deciderà di fare la nuova proprietà con il marocchino?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2017)

Ma quanto piglia sto qua?
Rinnovo quadriennale a 300 mila euro e via di prestiti anche se per me sto qua è un fake clamoroso

Se penso che c'era chi già parlava di nuovo neymar e lo voleva fisso in prima squadra a 17 anni...Eppure i dubbi avrebbero dovuto venire vedendo che faticava di brutto già con la primavera..

lo ricorderemo così:


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2017)

Non è un calciatore, è un freestyler.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Aprile 2017)

Chissà perchè ero sicuro fin dall'inizio che facesse questa fine...


----------



## ignaxio (3 Aprile 2017)

Dategli Raiola come procuratore e si vende a 50 mil.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2017)

Peccato che i circhi stiano fallendo e siano poveri, se no qualche soldo ce lo davano.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2017)

Da uno che ha scelto il Marocco cosa vi aspettavate?
A fine contratto tanti saluti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Aprile 2017)

È un atleta da circo, via via


----------



## DrHouse (3 Aprile 2017)

Ricordatevi chi è il procuratore di questo qui


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2017)

I soldi se li è fatti, gli sponsor idem, la figa pure. Chi sta meglio di lui?


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ormai ex pseudo talento delle giovanili del Milan, Hachim Mastour, è sempre più un oggetto misterioso. Il giocatore ha fallito anche in Olanda, nello Zwolle, dove ha collezionato appena 150 minuti complessivi di gioco in tutta la stagione. Mastour, con il Milan, ha un contratto in scadenza il prossimo 30 giugno. Cosa deciderà di fare la nuova proprietà con il marocchino?



Io comunque un occhio di riguardo per questo ragazzo lo terrei. E' ancora giovanissimo, può rifarsi.


----------



## Aron (3 Aprile 2017)

Dopo il precedente di Aubameyang, ci andrei cauto a lasciar andare un ragazzo di diciotto anni.
I mezzi tecnici li ha, ed è ancora in tempo per mettere la testa a posto.


----------



## CIppO (3 Aprile 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> I soldi se li è fatti, gli sponsor idem, la figa pure. Chi sta meglio di lui?



Si è operato a Casablanca? LOL


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dopo il precedente di Aubameyang, ci andrei cauto a lasciar andare un ragazzo di diciotto anni.
> I mezzi tecnici li ha, ed è ancora in tempo per mettere la testa a posto.



Ne sono convinto pure io.


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2017)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Si è operato a Casablanca? LOL


Magari è fan di C. Ronaldo


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> I soldi se li è fatti, gli sponsor idem, la figa pure. Chi sta meglio di lui?



Quella ce l'aveva già incorporata.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Aprile 2017)

Non ci sta di testa, ma anche io rinnoverei per non perderlo.

Penso comunque che anche lui non voglia rinnovare


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Aprile 2017)

Diamolo in prestito a Gasperini!


----------



## Dany20 (3 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me è stato troppo pompato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2017)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Diamolo in prestito a Gasperini!



Mica male come idea. Io per sicurezza lo terrei ancora qualche anno in orbita.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2017)

Ma il milan ci ha mai creduto?
L'ha sempre spedito qua e là manco fosse un pacco postale e non ha mai giocato una partita con la primavera.
A me tanto normale non pare come gestione.
Che senso ha mandarlo sempre all'estero? Se lo si reputava troppo bravo per giocare in primavera lo si mandava in serie B o lega pro, lo si aggregava in prima squadra o comunque si lavorava per il bene del ragazzo.
Mi pare sia solo un fenomeno mediatico e nulla più.
Alla sua età la normalità dovrebbe essere una : giocare!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il milan ci ha mai creduto?
> L'ha sempre spedito qua e là manco fosse un pacco postale e non ha mai giocato una partita con la primavera.
> A me tanto normale non pare come gestione.
> Che senso ha mandarlo sempre all'estero? Se lo si reputava troppo bravo per giocare in primavera lo si mandava in serie B o lega pro, lo si aggregava in prima squadra o comunque si lavorava per il bene del ragazzo.
> ...



è stato mandato in Spagna e Olanda perché sono campionati dove tradizionalmente "lasciano giocare" e dove uno con le sue (presunte) doti avrebbe dovuto potersi mettere in mostra e maturare esperienza..
In serie B uno come lui l'avrebbero scuoiato in 10 minuti...

Parliamoci chiaro, ha un anno più di Gigio e la stessa età di Locatelli ma un millesimo della professionalità...

Come fatto notare da altri uno che sceglie la nazionale marocchina la dice tutta, è chiaro che manco nelle rappresentative minori italiane lo chiamavano..

Insomma abbiamo addobbato bene un pacco vuoto..

Va bene tenerlo in orbita qualche altro anno "per sicurezza" ma ripeto, solo ad ingaggio bassissimo e senza nutrire alcuna speranza..è un fake clamoroso e in molti l'avevamo già segnalato..

Chissà che si capisca che segarsi coi video su YT serve a nulla


----------



## Garrincha (3 Aprile 2017)

Se accetta il minimo sindacale anche per un quinquennale non sarebbe quello a mandare in rovina il Milan, poi andrebbe scelto un tecnico specializzato nel lavoro e costruire i giocatori come il Sarri di Empoli o Gasperini e concordato un premio di valorizzazione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2017)

Mastour non è un giocatore di calcio, non giocherebbe nemmeno in lega pro,

Suggerirei la prossima volta che si apre un topic su di lui di inserirlo nella sezione:

"Ufo, Alieni, Misteri e strane creature"

sicuramente non rinnoveranno il contratto, ma non credo che ne troverà altri nemmeno in realtà secondarie.


PS Donnarumma è sempre stato un fenomeno paranormale, 
non vi chiedete come mai di lui non siano mai usciti tutti quei filmati YouTube?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Aprile 2017)

Settimana scorsa era a cazzeggiare in piazza Duomo


----------



## DrHouse (3 Aprile 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Dategli Raiola come procuratore e si vende a 50 mil.



il procuratore è già, da tempo, Raiola.

comunque sia, anche io sono del parere di tenerlo a contratto per qualche anno. 
ha bei numeri, peccato abbia la testa peggio di Balotelli


----------



## ignaxio (3 Aprile 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> il procuratore è già, da tempo, Raiola.
> 
> comunque sia, anche io sono del parere di tenerlo a contratto per qualche anno.
> ha bei numeri, peccato abbia la testa peggio di Balotelli



immaginavo ma non sapevo.. dobbiamo per forza monetizzarlo dai!


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2017)

dubito gli rinnoveranno il contratto, ma con raiola in mezzo alle palle, ovviamente le cose cambiano. 

ha fallito ovunque sia andato. 
al prossimo prestito starei in italia, o al limite in ligue 1.


----------



## Serginho (4 Aprile 2017)

Col calcio non c'entra nulla. Sta bene a palleggiare su youtube o per strada, non e' un calciatore


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il milan ci ha mai creduto?
> L'ha sempre spedito qua e là manco fosse un pacco postale e non ha mai giocato una partita con la primavera.
> A me tanto normale non pare come gestione.
> Che senso ha mandarlo sempre all'estero? Se lo si reputava troppo bravo per giocare in primavera lo si mandava in serie B o lega pro, lo si aggregava in prima squadra o comunque si lavorava per il bene del ragazzo.
> ...



Sbagli... quandi lui giocava negli allievi e c'era chi gestiva gli interessi del ragazzo che lo spingeva per la primavera, ogni tanto ci andava ma giocava poco, da li altre pressioni per portarlo in prima squadra (Seedorf contro il Sassuolo a momenti lo faceva esordire), poi in quell'estate in cui Sinisa ebbe le palle di bocciarlo per la prima squadra i suoi procuratori chiesero la cessione, di fatto andò al Malaga. 

Al ragazzo avrebbe fatto bene la Lega Pro o la serie B, ma sai com'è, gli accordi presi con Nike e molti altri sponsor non potevano tollerare quei palcoscenici, ecco che lo spinsero al Malaga. Stessi procuratori che riuscirono nell'impresa di farlo esordire in nazionale. 

Questi l'hanno sempre visto come un bancomat prima che un calciatore...e questi sono i risultati.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sbagli... quandi lui giocava negli allievi e c'era chi gestiva gli interessi del ragazzo che lo spingeva per la primavera, ogni tanto ci andava ma giocava poco, da li altre pressioni per portarlo in prima squadra (Seedorf contro il Sassuolo a momenti lo faceva esordire), poi in quell'estate in cui Sinisa ebbe le palle di bocciarlo per la prima squadra i suoi procuratori chiesero la cessione, di fatto andò al Malaga.
> 
> Al ragazzo avrebbe fatto bene la Lega Pro o la serie B, ma sai com'è, gli accordi presi con Nike e molti altri sponsor non potevano tollerare quei palcoscenici, ecco che lo spinsero al Malaga. Stessi procuratori che riuscirono nell'impresa di farlo esordire in nazionale.
> 
> Questi l'hanno sempre visto come un bancomat prima che un calciatore...e questi sono i risultati.



Io ho sempre avuto l'impressione che non si sia fatto il meglio per la sua crescita ma non so quanto sia stato un errore e quanto sia stato voluto con lo scopo di creare solo un fenomeno mediatico laddove vi era la certezza che mai sarebbe sbocciato un vero giocatore.
Attorno ai ragazzi che promettono davvero solitamente si mantiene un profilo basso e si evitano le luci della ribalta anzitempo.
Se con mastour è avvenuto l'esatto opposto credo che qualcosa vorrà dire.
Alla sua età non giocare due anni è un disastro perchè sei tagliato fuori dal grande giro e non si compie quella maturazione necessaria per esser pronto al grande calcio. Questo ragazzo è fermo alla categoria allievi.
Se il ragazzo fosse stato un campione vero credo che il milan lo avrebbe gestito in tutt'altro modo, un pò come si è fatto con locatelli e donanrumma, giusto per intenderci.
Il fenomeno si protegge, non si espone.
Ricordi la storia di vincenzino sarno? Il ragazzino che andò a 'porta a porta', etichettato come in nuovo maradona?
Non è riuscito neppure a giocare in serie A , oggi ha 29 anni e gioca in lega pro col foggia.
Tu credi che del piero a 10 anni non fosse più bravo di sarno o mastour? Eppure non se ne parlava cosi a livello mediatico, giustamente aggiungo io.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre avuto l'impressione che non si sia fatto il meglio per la sua crescita ma non so quanto sia stato un errore e quanto sia stato voluto con lo scopo di creare solo un fenomeno mediatico laddove vi era la certezza che mai sarebbe sbocciato un vero giocatore.
> Attorno ai ragazzi che promettono davvero solitamente si mantiene un profilo basso e si evitano le luci della ribalta anzitempo.
> Se con mastour è avvenuto l'esatto opposto credo che qualcosa vorrà dire.
> Alla sua età non giocare due anni è un disastro perchè sei tagliato fuori dal grande giro e non si compie quella maturazione necessaria per esser pronto al grande calcio. Questo ragazzo è fermo alla categoria allievi.
> ...



Innanzitutto non si può paragonare ragazzini di dieci, venti o trent'anni fa con le attuali generazioni, il calcio è mutato in maniera assurda, l'esposizione mediatica che c'è ora non c'era assolutamente un tempo. Ma anche lo stesso Del Piero prima di cominciare a vedere i soldi ha mangiato erba (o terra!?) dei campetti, gente come Mastour è diventata milionaria dagli sponsor ancor prima di diventare calciatore professionista. Nel Milan vedo poche colpe, forse nessuna, sono stati tutti quegli avvoltoi che hanno "curato" gli interessi del ragazzo a bruciarlo, hanno messo pressioni al Milan, alla nazionale marocchina per spingerlo a livelli più alti, tutto per far si che gli sponsor continuassero a pagare soldini. 

Che sappia io dal momento in cui Mastour è stato tagliato fuori dalla prima squadra l'estate di Sinisa ha chiesto la cessione, è stato offerto a destra e manca dai suoi agenti, su tutti anche PSG e Real, nessuno ha voluto scommettere su di lui, tranne il Malaga. 

Sai cosa serve a questo ragazzo? Mandare sulla luna tutti quegli agenti, tornare in Italia e con umiltà cercare una squadra di B o anche Lega Pro che voglia scommettere su di lui, ma per fare tutto questo serve un bel bagno di umiltà....e rinunciare a tanti soldi di sponsor....ma sai con una carriera in forte dubbio non è certo una scelta facile, meglio continuare a rimanere nei massimi campionato per pigliare la grana di Nike, Red Bull e quanti altri.


----------

